# Subs wanted (MARYLAND)



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

We have a number of Monro chain stores we are currently seeking coverage for. Most locations pay $75 per push others pay $80,one or two have larger lots and those pay $95. Salt applications will be additional, priced per pound. If you are interested in any of these locations, please contact me [email protected] as soon as possible.

123 W. Bel Air Ave,Aberdeen, MD 21001
205 Baltimore Pike, Bel Air, MD 21014
2212 Bel Air Rd, Fallston, MD 21047
10501 York Road, Cockeysville , MD 21030
1536 York Road, Lutherville, MD 21093
5545 Baltimore National Pike, Catonsville, MD 21228
5641 Baltimore Natl Pike, Baltimore, MD 21228
6332 Baltimore National Pike, Catonsville, MD 21228
8621 Baltimore National Pike, Ellicott City, MD 21043
9435 Baltimore National Pike, Ellicott City, MD 21042
131 Second Street, Laurel, MD 20707
141 Defense Highway, Annapolis, MD 21401
2110 N. Howard St.,Baltimore, MD 21218
2101 N. Howard St.,Baltimore, MD 21218
1105 Old North Point Rd, Baltimore, MD 21222
1838 Liberty Rd, Eldersburg, MD 21784
202 E. Ridgeville Blvd, Mt.Airy, MD 21771
901 N. East St, Frederick, MD 21701
1317 W Patrick St, Frederick, MD 21702

These properties belong to either, Monro, Midas, Goodyear, or Mr. Tire
Most of properties take about 15-20 minutes to clear. No sidewalk work required ! NOT BAD MONEY FOR A FEW MINUTES OF TIME.

FIRST COME FIRST SERVE.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

YGM Rob..... thanks


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Still need someone for Annapolis, Laurel, and Ellicott City Areas.


----------



## PerfiCut Inc. (Jan 31, 2008)

Need someone in Gambrills too.


----------



## Harford13 (Dec 20, 2010)

Are you looking for people for this year by chance?


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I think rob got out of the snow business.


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hey man I could do the gambrills,annapolis,


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

And how long of a wait to get paid


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

are you still waiting for rob to answer? he no longer plows and does not have this contract any more


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

O really damn


----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

blake17;1499335 said:


> O really damn


Hey Blake,

I might have some work for you in the Odenton area. What equipment do you have??

John


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yea we have 3 trucks for sure right now


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

86 CJ;1501202 said:


> Hey Blake,
> 
> I might have some work for you in the Odenton area. What equipment do you have??
> 
> John


Hey 86 cj. Id like to know more information on the help you need.

if its easier give me a call 4102000918


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Hmmmm I wonder if the guy needs help.....,3 years later


----------



## blake17 (Aug 26, 2012)

Haha I haven't got a phone call yet


----------

